# An interesting study on cannabis...watch this video



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope you will watch this video. I wonder what she was feeling at 1:57? DP? DR?


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

So no one has any thoughts?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have that complete documentary. It?s very good. It does not to my recollection mention that there is cannabis with *anti-psychotic* properties tho.


----------

